
87-year-old holocaust denier sentenced to 10 months in jail - soohyung
http://news.yahoo.com/holocaust-denying-nazi-grandma-gets-10-months-jail-102136724.html
======
throwaway420
What level of disagreement with the holocaust narrative gets one thrown in a
metal cage in Germany?

If somebody said that about 4 million Jews died during the years of WWII
instead the popularly promoted 6, or even just 1 or 2 million, would that be
illegal? What if somebody said that about 1 million Jews died specifically at
Auschwitz instead of about 4 million, would that be illegal? What if one
disputed some details such as methods of execution or other popularly promoted
facts? Would it be illegal to conduct historical research and come to the
conclusion that 5 million jews were shot and 1 million were gassed instead of
the other way around?

To avoid any issues: I'd please request precise notes from the thought police
on what opinions are allowed to be expressed or thoughts are allowed to be
disagreed with.

Thank you

~~~
dalke
Except of course the law doesn't work that way for any other situation.

What, precisely, are 'fighting words'? What, precisely, is 'libel'? 'Fair
use'? 'Porn' and 'obscenity'? 'Commercial speech'?

In this case, the thought police would refer you to the German law, summarized
at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_against_Holocaust_denial#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_against_Holocaust_denial#Germany)
.

This of course is protected free speech in the US. Though we need only look at
Abrams v. United States, Schenck v. United States and Debs v. United States to
see how the Supreme Court once interpreted the First Amendment.

